# 2012 gray two tone caimen



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

i've had these pictures for a while and haven't posted them. At least now there is no waiting for more updates 
Where it all begins with some gel-coat in the mold


----------



## redsonthefly (Dec 30, 2012)

Sick Caimen bro! I love that color combo, i almost went that route on my Fury. I know you'll enjoy it


----------



## boat123 (Apr 26, 2012)

damn that's a pretty boat! That truck looks pretty badass too


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

very nice


----------



## ZachMatthews (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome thread. Mind if I ask the total package cost?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Congrats....color looks stealthy! Man that shop looks BUSY!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanx guys,


----------



## kyleh (Nov 3, 2012)

Atleast 28K...


----------



## jenn405 (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd say more like in the low 30's, he went all out on this caimen. It matches the truck nice


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff looks great, alain!!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

With this new job I got, I wish I had more time to go use it.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol I can put it to use for you, if you'd like. lol


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember taking a test drive with Kevin on the Caimen right after they introduced it. It is always been one of my favorite skiffs and yours is a beauty!!


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

Cool boat. How does it pole. Did they use a liner or just install a floor and bulk heads separately?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

it poles great, of corse the lighter the load the better it glides. Most of my trips i just leave the trolling motor battery and trolling motor at home, unless i know that i'm going to need it. Most of the areas i fish is to shallow for the trolling motor anyways. But it is nice went fishing docks or bass fishing. 

From my understanding Caimens only come with a complete finished liner now. The way they designed the drains on it work flawlessly. i believe the first production liner was used in 2010 and is owned by another forum member snookintime.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Sweet ride!!


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

more pictures of the leds i installed under the gunnels







































they are RGB leds


----------



## fishtrapper (Jun 6, 2009)

WOW that thing is sweet!!!!


----------



## GulfCoast (Jul 10, 2012)

I know u already know. but damn, that's a fly skate bruh. have fun out there! God Bless


----------



## morrisjoshua (Feb 27, 2013)

they are sweet rides.. sweet prices too. but if i hit the lotto id be there the next day


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

some more pictures


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

looks great congrats


----------



## fishnut (Jun 4, 2007)

Congratulations. Your Caimen is sweet and that color is really nice. I "LOVE" mine, even if it is used. If weighted correctly, i can get to places I thought only my Gheenoe could only go. Where sis you get your LED's from and are you powering them from your troller or starter battery?


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> Congratulations. Your Caimen is sweet and that color is really nice. I "LOVE" mine, even if it is used. If weighted correctly, i can get to places I thought only my Gheenoe could only go. Where sis you get your LED's from and are you powering them from your troller or starter battery?


Yes the caimen is a really amazing skiff. I was in some kayak trails this past weekend and had some kayakers pull up next to me. They were commenting on how they were drafting the same as me. 

Here is a link to the LED lights i used
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5M-Waterproof-SMD-5050-LED-Strip-Light-300-Leds-Flash-RGB-44K-IR-Remote-Control-/110955657789?pt=US_Car_Lighting&hash=item19d578fa3d
They are hooked up to the main fuse block which is connected to the starting battery because I usually don't have the trolling motor battery or trolling motor on the boat.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

I am a little late to party on this post but can you tell me a little about those throttle controls and why you went with those versus the standard setup?


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Alain,

Your boats one of the top caimens I've seen man, and I've been looking. Is your cc cut down? Can you fit a cooler between the cc and front deck?


----------



## cuttingedgefoam (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful boat. I live in your neighborhood, i couldn't stop telling my wife its my dream boat when I drove by you were cleaning it the other day


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> I am a little late to party on this post but can you tell me a little about those throttle controls and why you went with those versus the standard setup?


I went with these throttle controls for a couple of reason over the standard. First of all, the simplicity. Most Standard cable driven throttles only have one lever, which means the when you put it in forward or reverse, theres a shifting mechanism to put your drive in forward and reverse and then with the same lever you adjust the throttle setting. IMO the standard throttle are more complex and over time they get worn out meaning more parts to go wrong. Even tho the racing throttle style have two levers they are not inter connected and are independent from each other. I don't need to push any button to raise the throttle to start when the engine when is't cold. If either cable starts to get stiff, it dose not effect the opposite lever. Another thing as that most standard throttle have lots of plastic parts while the racing throttle have minimal plastic parts and made of medal. but the main reason is that i've always liked these throttles


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> Alain,
> 
> Your boats one of the top caimens I've seen man, and I've been looking. Is your cc cut down? Can you fit a cooler between the cc and front deck?


Thank you for the compliments!!! 
yes the CC is cut down and i could fit a cooler between the deck and the CC. this is the cooler I use http://www.igloo-store.com/detail/IGL+MARINE+ULTRA+48


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> Beautiful boat. I live in your neighborhood, i couldn't stop telling my wife its my dream boat when I drove by you were cleaning it the other day


Thank you tommy!!! Feel free to stop by when ever to talk about boats and fishing.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

Awesome looking boat!!!! Can you tell me (doesn't look like it from the pics) if you have a fold-away trailer? If so, what is the length of your boat/trailer from tip to tail? Trying to understand total length to see if it would fit in a garage. Thanks!

Mike


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> Awesome looking boat!!!!  Can you tell me (doesn't look like it from the pics) if you have a fold-away trailer?  If so, what is the length of your boat/trailer from tip to tail?  Trying to understand total length to see if it would fit in a garage.  Thanks!
> 
> Mike


Thank you Mike, I hope this answers your qusetion

your right i don't have a fold-away trailer but better yet, i have a removable trailer tongue 


This is just like a trailer hitch and the receiver. it has two pins that get removed and the whole tongue and winch come off. 






as you can see in the pictures the removable tongue allows the bow to be the longest part that is sticking out.

heres a picture of the back end


The longest part from the back end of the trim tabs to the front of the rub-rail on the bow is 18'6"


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

> > Alain,
> >
> > Your boats one of the top caimens I've seen man, and I've been looking. Is your cc cut down? Can you fit a cooler between the cc and front deck?
> 
> ...


here's a picture of the cooler in front of the CC


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks man,

cooler pics a big help


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

A yeti 50 fits there on my caimen but makes the console cooler hard to open. I'm just going to get one of those Reliable kill bags for when I want to keep fish and bungy it to the front of theoling platform.


----------



## ekimmicroskiff (May 10, 2012)

That does answer my question! Thank you for the info. That is one sweet setup


----------

